# Went To The Cabin



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Went to the Lake to do some work on our Cabin and haul some stuff up there. Plus check how we want to build on. Going to go 12 foot along the side and Front Porch.

It was Opening day of Snagging Season. We decided not to go because starting on a Saturday too many people. Neighbor up there went they got 4 small Spoonbills, largest only weighed 59 pounds. Got a pic of 3 of them.

They said the river was way down and nobody was getting any where I would have went.

The Cabin



The Spoonbill



big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice little cabin.
Wait till all this snow melts the river will be up then and if it melts quickly over the banks a bunch.
Just saw the snow map of Michigan, over 90% of the state still has a foot or more of snow on the ground. We have had 4 days at 40F or a little above in last 7 days. Of course we got 8 inches more last Wednesday so the melt had to start over again. 

 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I would enjoy a cabin like that in the mountains of Pa, nestled in the Hemlocks near a trout stream....What are your cabin dimensions now.........


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

RonM said:


> I would enjoy a cabin like that in the mountains of Pa, nestled in the Hemlocks near a trout stream....What are your cabin dimensions now.........


 It's 10'X20' going to come on out 12' on the side and Front and side Porches.

Right now I have Hide a Bed its a real Pain dealing with. Add on I'll have regular Bed in add on and Front Room.

big rockpile


----------

